# إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لاسرة الإدارة



## My Rock (21 مايو 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

الأحبة في المسيح،
يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام مجموعة  مشرفين جديدة لأسرة الإدارة في منتديات الكنيسة. 
الأخوة و الأخوات مشهود لهم بنشاطهم و  مواضيعهم المفيدة في منتدى الكنيسة، ناظرين و متأملين  من إنظمامهم لاسرة الإدارة ان يكونوا يد العون في الرقُي و الحفاظ على المنتدى بأفضل صورة ممكنة مُقدمة للمستخدم المسيحي.


الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:

+Bent El3dra+ مشرفةً على منتدى *الترانيم*
happy angel مشرفةً على  *المرشد  الروحي*
swety koky girl مشرفةً على *سير  القديسين*
+ Cupid + مشرفاً على *المرئيات  و الأفلام المسيحية* و *قسم  الجوالات*
 Coptic Adelمشرفاً على *المرئيات   و الأفلام المسيحية*
الياس السرياني مشرفاً على *منتدى  الحوار الإسلامي*
‏صوت صارخ مشرفاً على *منتدى   الحوار الإسلامي*
أمة (مشرفة المرشد الروحي) ستساعدنا في الإشراف على قسم *الاسئلة  و الاجوبة المسيحية*
نصلي للرب أن يستخدمهم لمجد  إسمه في صفحات منتديات الكنيسة. 

مبروك للأخوة و الأخوات و مرحب بهم في أسرة  الإشراف.

نحب ان نستغل الفرصة و ننوه ان منتدى الكنيسة في توسع مُستمر و نحن نتابع الأعضاء بصورة دائمة لنرشح من يستحق الاشراف في المستقبل.
 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*





* الف مبرووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفيين الجدد
تمنياتى ليكم بالتوفيق فى الخدمه
ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*

متشكر جدا يا روك على الثقه الغاليه دى
والمسيح يقود خطوتنا فى الاشراف
الف مبروك لكل اخواتى الباقيين


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*

*الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد
ربنا يكون في عونكم علي المسئولية الكبيرة*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*





> [*]





> +bent el3dra+http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592 مشرفةً على منتدى *الترانيم*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592
> [*]happy angelhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592 مشرفةً على *المرشد الروحي*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592
> [*]swety koky girlhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592 مشرفةً على *سير القديسين*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592
> [*]+ cupid + مشرفاً على *المرئيات و الأفلام المسيحية* و *قسم الجوالات*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592
> ...


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592

الف مبروك لكل الاساتذة .. وربنا يزيد من ثماركم يا رب.


----------



## نغم (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*








واقول مرة اخرة الف مبروك على الاشراف والرب يعطيكم من قوته وحكمته ومعرفته حتى تستطيعو ا القيام بعملكم على اكمل وجه 

واتمنى من المشرفين الجدد ان تقبلو ا منى هذه الباقة 









http://files.gazire.net/upimg/15/11005.jpg


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*


----------



## أَمَة (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*

شكرا *ماي روك *على ثقتك بينا ​ 
وأنا بدوري اهنئ جميع المشرفين. 
ونعم الإختيار يا زعيم. 


لتكن نعمة الرب معنا جميعا
لتكون خدمتنا عمله وليس وليس منا​


----------



## MATTEW (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*

*الف الف مبروك للجميع تستحقوها بجد *

*سلام المسيح معكم *​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*

الف مبروك للجميع

الرب يجعلها بادرة خير للمنتدى

سلاك المسيح..


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
ارقص  .. يا حضري
ارقص يا حضري
ارقص يا حضري

والمصحف فرحت لكم
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*

*ثانكس روك كتير على الترقيه ويارب اكون اد المسؤليه
مبرووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفييييين​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*


----------



## Critic (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفيييييييييييييين*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لإسرة الإدارة*

*لووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى مبروووووووووك قووووووووووووووى
فرحانه خالث بجد بجد تستاهلوها انتم تعبانين قوى فى المنتدى
ربنا يحميكم ويساعدكم*


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد










 ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا 
​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (21 مايو 2010)

يارب سلام
الف الف الف مبروك لكل المشرفين
الرب يستخدمكم دايما
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2010)

*الف الف الف مبروك يا احبائى على الاشراف
عن جد تستحقوها
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
وديما للأمام بنعمة المسيح
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مايو 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووك ليكم يا اخوتى
*تستحقوها وعن جداره*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2010)

*عليا الطلاج منورين في الاصفر 
فرحتلكم جميعنا
عقبال كده الاسورد ابو شرطه 
وسمعني بودعك هههههههههه
مبروك يا مينا انت دولا عن حق يا رداله ​*


----------



## vetaa (21 مايو 2010)

*الف مليون مبروك ليكم
بجد تستحقوا كلكم ومن زمان
*


----------



## Twin (21 مايو 2010)

*مبروك عليكوا الأشراف وتستهلوها *
*بس أوعوا تنسوا الأقدميه ههههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2010)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك...........
يسوع يفرح قلبكم دايمآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ 
ويبارك خدمتكم..آمين فى اسم المسيح
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

*الف مليووووووووووون مبرووووووووك*​


----------



## happy angel (21 مايو 2010)

*الف مبروووووووك لكل للمشرفين 

شكراااااروك على الترقيه ويارب اكون اد المسؤليه





*​


----------



## twety (21 مايو 2010)

*مبروووووووووووك الف مبروووك*
*ربنا يثمر فى خدمتكوا*
*وتكونوا سبب بركه للمنتدى*

*الف مبروووووك للجميع*


----------



## grges monir (21 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك للجميع
يالا بقى الاشراف محتاج مضاعفة المجهود
ربنا يقويكم


----------



## *koki* (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2010)

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد

وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم في الفردوس​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 مايو 2010)

الف شكر بجد على الثقة الغالية دى من ادارة المنتدى
وبجد شرف كبييييييييير ليا انى انضميت للادارة والمشرفين
وسامحونى مش قادرة اتواجد كتير عشان الامتحانات 
وعندى بكرة 
والف مبرووووووووووك لكل اخواتى اللى تم ترقيتهم 
وميرسى للتهنئة​


----------



## بولا وديع (21 مايو 2010)

الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:

+Bent El3dra+ مشرفةً على منتدى *الترانيم*
happy angel مشرفةً على  *المرشد  الروحي*
swety koky girl مشرفةً على *سير  القديسين*
+ Cupid + مشرفاً على *المرئيات  و الأفلام المسيحية* و *قسم  الجوالات*
 Coptic Adelمشرفاً على *المرئيات   و الأفلام المسيحية*
الياس السرياني مشرفاً على *منتدى  الحوار الإسلامي*
‏صوت صارخ مشرفاً على *منتدى   الحوار الإسلامي*
أمة (مشرفة المرشد الروحي) ستساعدنا في الإشراف على قسم *الاسئلة  و الاجوبة المسيحية*

*جميل جدا مبررررررررررررروك الاشراف ياجماعة ربنا يعوض تعبكم وحبكم*​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مايو 2010)

الف مبروووووووك لكل اخواتنا المشرفين الجدد

وربنا يباركك ويعضد خدمتكم وتعبكم معانا في منتدي الكنيسة

وبجد نورتوا الاشراف

ربنا قادر انه يجعلكم سبب بركة وتثمرا اكثر واكثر

الف مبروك​


----------



## mero_engel (22 مايو 2010)

*الف الف مبروووك *
*نورتوا اسره الاشراف *
*ربنا يقويكم علي خدمتكم الجديده*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2010)

الف ميروك للجميع

الرب يباركوا لخدمتة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مايو 2010)

*الف الف الف مبروك الاشراف يا اخواتي 
ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم ويجعلها تاتي بثلاثين وستون ومائة 
ويعوضكم بالاجر السمائي 
تستحقوها بجد كلكم وعن جدارة 


*


----------



## الياس السرياني (22 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر أخوتي وأحبائي بالرب جميعاً
وألف مبروك للأحباء الجدد

اذكرونا في صلواتكم...

سلام رب المجد مع الجميع...


----------



## zama (22 مايو 2010)

مبروك لكل أخواتنا ..

ربنا يكلل تعبكم بالنجاح ..


----------



## johna&jesus (22 مايو 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*ربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمه *
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مايو 2010)

الف مليون مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد
ربنا يقويكم علي مسئوليتكم الجديده
ويبارك خدمتكم لمجد اسمه القدوس
ويعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 مايو 2010)

*باشكر كل اخواتي بالرغم من اني ماستحقش الاشراف

لكن دي مش ميزة او اضافة علي قد ما انها مهمة شاقة وخدمة كبيرة 

ربنا يقوينا ونساعد كل اخواتنا ويفضل منتدي الكنيسة منارة للكثيرين
*​


----------



## georgeswaguih (22 مايو 2010)

*:Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## georgeswaguih (22 مايو 2010)

*الف مبروك للجميع بركة وعناية سيدنا يسوع المسيح تظلل خطاكم لخدمة شبابنا وصلوات جميع القديسين تكون معكم جميعا امين*


----------



## petit chat (22 مايو 2010)

*الف مبروك وربنا يعينهم *

*ويارب يتقدم المنتدى على طول *


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

*الف مليون مبروك*

*حقيقي كلكم في منتهي النشاط والتميز وتستاهلوا كل خير*

*ربنا يقويكم ويساعدكم يارب*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

مبرووووووووك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

*المنتدي بقي مليان زيتي و دهبي للصبح*

*كله غير لونه*

*جاتنا نيله في حظنا الهباب هههههههه*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 مايو 2010)

مليون مبروك ليهم كلهم هما بجد يستاهلوا 
وربنا يعينهم ويساعدهم على الخدمه دى اللى من عند الرب


----------



## صوت الرب (22 مايو 2010)

ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووك لجميع المشرفين
جميعكم تستحقون الإشراف بجدارة


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (22 مايو 2010)

ايه قصة الالوان الجديدة في المنتدى اليومين دول ؟؟
ربنا يباركم الكل بيستحقها والله عينكم على مسؤليتكم الجديدة 
​


----------



## حبة خردل (22 مايو 2010)

*مبروك للجميع *

*من تميز لتميز دائماً*

*المسيح يرعاكم ويحافظ علي خدمتكم ويثمرهــا*

*ليتمجد اسمـــه*

*†††*
​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 مايو 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك الاشراف
​


> +Bent El3dra+ مشرفةً على منتدى *الترانيم*
> happy angel مشرفةً على *المرشد الروحي*
> swety koky girl مشرفةً على *سير القديسين*
> + Cupid + مشرفاً على *المرئيات و الأفلام المسيحية* و *قسم الجوالات*
> ...


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ليككم كلكم

عقباااااااااااااال ما تبقوا برتقالى واحمر​


----------



## sam123 (22 مايو 2010)

*ااااااااالف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع *


*سلام للمسيح *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مايو 2010)

*الف الف مبروك لكم على الاشراف 
وربنا يساعدكم على المسئولية
*​


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 مايو 2010)

مبروووووووووووك جميعا


----------



## TADO2010 (22 مايو 2010)

100000000 مليون مبروك لكل اخواتنا المشرفين الجدد

بص يا ريت تسبونا ناخد فرصتنا بقى

وبلاش تضيقوا علينا المكان

1000 مبروك مرة تانية

ربنا يحافظ عليكم

بنعمة الروح القدس​


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2010)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك الاشراف واللون الاصفر​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (22 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد 

الرب يبارك خدمتكم لتاتى بثمر كثير ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (22 مايو 2010)

الف الف مبروك لكل المشرفين ومستنين الشغل الجامد


----------



## كيرلس2009 (22 مايو 2010)

_الف الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك علي الترقية وبجد تستاهلوها جداً وبجدارة تستحقوها_​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 مايو 2010)

الف مليون مبروك ربنا يعطيكو نعمه وتقدروا تيفيدو  اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 مايو 2010)

*ألف مليون مبروك بجد ربنا يساعدكم على اعمالكم الجديدة ويقويكم 

بجد تستاهلوها 

​*


----------



## Alcrusader (23 مايو 2010)

*مبروك للجميع. :d:*


----------



## جارجيوس (23 مايو 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد
و اتمنى لهم المزيد من التقدم لخدمة ربنا يسوع المسيح​


----------



## الروح النارى (23 مايو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rana1981 (23 مايو 2010)

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووك للجميع


----------



## MYLORD (24 مايو 2010)

الف الف مبروك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  لكل المشرفين​


----------



## سور (24 مايو 2010)

االف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد
اختيارات موفقه جدا روك
ربنا يكون معاكم ويرشدكم لتنميه المنتدى لخدمة اسمه القدوس​


----------



## bashaeran (24 مايو 2010)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> الأحبة في المسيح،
> يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام مجموعة  مشرفين جديدة لأسرة الإدارة في منتديات الكنيسة.
> ...




*الف الف مبروك لزعيم والاخوة المشرفين الجديدو نقدم لكم باقة ورد عطرة من العراق المجروح نطلب من  الرب ان يعطيكم القوة والصحة والاخلاص في العمل ويكون الرب معهم امين​*


----------



## christin (24 مايو 2010)

*الف مبروك ​*


----------



## milad hanna (24 مايو 2010)

مبروك للمشرفين الجدد ربنا يوفقهم ويكونوا سبب بركة للمنتدى ويكون المنتدى سبب بركة لحياتهم العامة والخاصة


----------



## milad hanna (24 مايو 2010)

على فكرة انا مستنى ترقيتى للعضو النشط


----------



## ارووجة (24 مايو 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك تستاهلو ^_^


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع ويارب يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة ويخليها سبب بركة للمنتدى
وسورى للتأخير بس لظروف مكنتش بدخل
ومن تقدم لمزيد من التقدم دايماً


----------



## MAJI (25 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد
وربنا يوفقكم بالموقع الجديد
ويرتقي بالمنتدى اكثر واكثر
بجهودكم  المميزة
ولو كنت اعرف ارفع صورة واثبتها هنا 
لرفعت صورة باقة ورود جميلة 
(يلا تخيلوها)
الرب يبارك هذا المنتدى 
بادارته ومشرفيه
وكل اعضائه
   امين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مايو 2010)

*سلام  و نعمه المسيح لكم جميعا*

*مع كامل احترامي للاداره و علي عيني و هما عارفين كدا *

*بس لو سمحتم انا لي وجهه نظري التي احب ان ادلي بها بدون اي تزعيل لحد*

*انا شايفه انه عدد المشرفين قليل جدا جدا جدا قياسا بمنتدي كبير زي دا*

*انا كل شويه ببلغ عن مشاركات يعلم بيها ربنا و فيها اقذر تجديف علي رب المجد من ناس بيقولوا انه نبي عندهم و في كتابهم المنحول المسمي قرأن مذكور ان مريم عذراء*

*و مع هذا اجد من الشتائم القذره ما يندي له الجبين *

*و الواحد اتعلم يمسك نفسه الصراحه عشان مستوي المنتدي*

*و لكن مع كامل احترامي للاداره و لقراراتها لان المنتدي في الاول و الاخير ملكهم*

*المشرفين قليلين جدا جدا جدا جدا*

*خصوصا منتدي الشهادات مشرفه واحده هي المحترمه العزيزه كاندي*

*و منتدي الحوار الاسلامي خمس مشرفين لا يكفي يجب ان يكونوا سته*

*منهم ادمين للمنتدي ان امكن*

*و قسم الشبهات يخلو من اي مشرف نهائيا*

*و منتدي الاسئله رغم تواجد الاعزاء الثلاث فريدي و امة و توين الا انه قسم شائك جدا و يجب الا يغيب عنه الاشراف *

*فضلا عن قسم المرشد الروحي و قسم الاخبار العااااامه*

*مشرف او مشرفان لكل فسم*

*و نحن بشر نقوم و نجلس امام الحاسب و لنا عائلات و بنقوم و بنقعد و بنغيب و بنشتغل و نذاكر*

*بعض المنتديات غائبا فيها الاشراف كليا للاسف الشديد مثل منتدي عملاق كالشبهات مع مغادره العزيز جدا نيومان و العزيز فادي و قيام اخونا المبارك ماي روك بالعبء كله*

*و هذا منتدي تبشيري يخوض في اشوك مناطق*

*هل يحص نقص الاشراف و الكو ادمينز كدا*

*الاختان المباركتان ابسوتي و دونا فقط*

*و هن لهن بيوت و عائلات ايضا*

*فما الحل*

*مزيد من المشرفين ارجوكم*

*و االامر متروك للاداره الكريمه*

*سلام المسيح اترك لكم*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *سلام  و نعمه المسيح لكم جميعا*
> 
> *مع كامل احترامي للاداره و علي عيني و هما عارفين كدا *
> 
> ...



*اختنا الغاليه 
بتبلغى والكل بيبلغ عن مشاركات مخالفه ولا نتأخر ولا نتوانى عن الحذف والتنبيه
ومهما زاد عدد المشرفين ستظل هناك مخالفات ولذلك نحن دائماً فى حاجه لمعاونتكم لنا فى الخدمه عن طريق ابلاغنا بالمخالفات وعن طريق عدم المشاركه فيها  او اقتباسها وبذ لك يسهل عملنا
اما عن مطالبتك بزيادة عدد المشرفين فسأستعير رأى روك فى هذا الموضوع فهو يقول عن حق قسم بلا مشرف افضل كثيراً من قسم مهم بمشرف غير جدير بالاشراف
 فالاداره لا تتسرع فى اختيار مشرفين غير جد يرين بالخدمه فالاختيار يكون عن وعى ودراسة ومشوره 
  فالحصاد كثير و الفعله قليلون, فأطلبوا من رب الحصاد ان يرسل فعله لحصاده *


----------



## ponponayah (25 مايو 2010)

*الــــــــــــــــــــــف مـــــــبــــــــــــرووووووووووووك للكل

ربنا يمد ايدة عليكو ويحميكوا فى اسمة​*


----------



## dodoz (26 مايو 2010)

الف الف مبرووووووووووك ليكواااا بجد
يسوع يكون معاكوااا ويحفظكواا للمنتدى ويستخدمكوااا لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## holiness (26 مايو 2010)

مبرووك لجميع الاخوة و الخوات .. 
ونصلي ان الله يستخدمهم دائما لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (27 مايو 2010)

الف الف مبروووووووك للجميع

الرب يبارك خدمتكم الجديدة الخير ويسندكم 

الرب يبارك جهودكم بالخير











​


----------



## Mason (30 مايو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ مشرفةً على منتدى *الترانيم*
happy angel مشرفةً على *المرشد الروحي*
swety koky girl مشرفةً على *سير القديسين*
+ Cupid + مشرفاً على *المرئيات و الأفلام المسيحية* و *قسم الجوالات*
Coptic Adelمشرفاً على *المرئيات و الأفلام المسيحية*
الياس السرياني مشرفاً على *منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*
‏صوت صارخ مشرفاً على *منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*
أمة (مشرفة المرشد الروحي) ستساعدنا في الإشراف على قسم *الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*
نصلي للرب أن يستخدمهم لمجد إسمه في صفحات منتديات الكنيسة. 
أمييييييييييييييييييييييين
الف الف مبروك لكم إخواتى 
وربنا يبارك حياتكم ويقوى خدمتكم


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)




----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (1 يونيو 2010)

الف الف مبروك لكل المشرفين والمشرفات الجداد

ربنا معاكم
​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 يونيو 2010)

*مبروك للجميع والرب يبارك خدمتكم...*


----------



## عادل نسيم (1 يونيو 2010)

_  الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجداد كل واحدوواحدة بأسمهما _
_يبارك الرب في مجهودهم المبذول ويضاعفة من أجل مجد إسمه آمين _


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (5 يونيو 2010)

الف الف مبروووووووك للجميع


----------



## dodo jojo (7 يونيو 2010)

ميروك يا شباب...عقبالنا:ab8::ab8::ab8::ab8::36_3_9:


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 يونيو 2010)

​
الف ومليون مبروك على الاشراف

وان شالله من احلى للاحلى والافضل 
ونهنئ انفسنا قبل ان نهئنكم... وتستاهلو كل الخير ...
ومشاركاتكم وجهودكم على صفحات المنتدى خير شاهد على استحقاقكم...
​

​




​http://www.0zz0.com/تحياتي 
بــنــوتــا زرتــــــ†ـــــا
​


----------



## $كاترين$ (22 يونيو 2010)

,هيــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

الف مليون مبرووك ليكووو

وانتو بجد تستحقوها

























ودى بقى تورتـه على حسابـى ليكوو











بس اوعوا تاكلوها احنا فى الصيام
ههههههههه

ممكن قبلوا الهديـه البسيطـه منى دى






والف مبرووك مرى تانيه على الاشراف​


----------



## Joly2010 (22 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك على الاشراف الجميل 

وانشاء الله نشوف حاجات اجمل واجمل فى اجمل منتدى ومع اجمل مشرفين

الف مبروك كمان مرة وربنا يبارك الجميع
​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 يونيو 2010)

والرب يكون معكون ويقدسكم لمجد اسمه ​


----------



## bahaa_06 (29 يونيو 2010)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفيين الجدد
تمنياتى ليكم بالتوفيق فى الخدمه
ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب*
*وتأتى خدمتكم بثمر ثلاثون وستون ومائة *
*** اسف على التأخير يا جماعة .. ظروف شغلى صعبة جدا اليومين دول*


----------



## raffy (2 يوليو 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع 
بجد فرحت جدا جدا 
فعلا انتو تستحقوها


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 يوليو 2010)




----------



## نجدى فرج (10 يوليو 2010)

الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد وربنا يبارك عملكم لنشر الكرازة لجميع الأمم لمعرفة مجد المسيح وسمو تعاليمه وهو يكمل معاكم بالنجاح والتوفيق بمحبته وسلامه والرب معكم


----------



## hanysabry (11 يوليو 2010)




----------



## عاطف شحاتة (12 يوليو 2010)

:ab2:الرب يدم عملكم عملكم والف مبروكككككككككك ع ا ط ف


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يوليو 2010)

الاشراف تكليف مش تشريف
ربنا معاكم ومليون مبروك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (22 يوليو 2010)

الف مبروك على المشرفيين الجدد 
يارب يكون معكم فى الادارة والاشراف 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

مبروك​


----------



## انطونيوس ممدوح (27 يوليو 2010)

لدى اقتراح بسيط ايه رأيكم لو نخصص كل يوم ميعاد محدد للصلاة مع كل اعضاء المنتدى متهيقلى ده هايكون شىء جميل خالص 

لذلك اطلب من ادارة المنتدى سرعة البحث فى هذا الموضوع 
ملحوظة ده مش امر ده رجاء
وربنا يبارككم


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (31 يوليو 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفيين الجدد
تمنياتى ليكم بالتوفيق فى الخدمه
ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب


----------



## Thunder Coptic (3 أغسطس 2010)

الف مبروك الى جميع المشرفين الجدد والرب يبارك خدمتهم


----------



## JOULIANA (17 أغسطس 2010)

* bent el3dra*
* happy angel*
* swety koky girl*
*cupid *
* coptic adel*
*الياس السرياني *
*صوت صارخ *
*امة*

*رغم عدم معرفتي بكم*
*كوني جديدة بهده الديار*
*اقول للاعضاء اعلاه :*
*مبروك عيكم الاشراف*
*منصب تكليف و تشريف*
*نرجو ان تكونوا عند حسن ظن الادارة و الاعضاء*​


----------



## انا الخاطىء (19 أغسطس 2010)

الف مبروك طبعا لكل مشرفين الامنتدى هى جات متأخر شويه بس عادى


بصراحة انا جاى هنا  وبأزن المسيح وبنعمته هاحاول ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا​


----------



## Abou Ali (21 أغسطس 2010)

الف دشليار مبروك عليكم جميعا ​


----------



## sony2010 (26 يونيو 2012)

مبروووووووووووووك


----------

